# horse. drowns



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

well I was down at the beach Thursday eve,when maybe eight or ten horses and sulkies landed it was great to watch the parents and the kids enjoying themselves in the shallow water,that is until one of the horses bolted into the water it must have stood into a deep patch and went under.Fair play to two of the men that were there they swam in unhitched her in the water(quick hitch harness) and got the cart away from her and then managed to get her back to the beach ,the tide had started to go out,they were very lucky they weren't took with it,it was too late for the horse she had swallowed too much water,but they tried to resuscitate her to no effect.Anyway police landed but what makes me laugh is there was hundreds there taking photo,s but not one tried to help,and when the police landed they killed themselves to run up shouting the men were travellers(gypsies) and how cruel they were.it was an accident plain and simple,the cops arrested one of the men I don't know what for? but I was thinking to myself ,had it been lady or lord ??? from the mansion would they have been arrested or sympathised with over the loss of their family pet.i think prejudice against gypsies is the last acceptable form of racism ,,


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How sad for everyone, and you too for witnessing it.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of the horse. How ignorant of the people who simply stood there and did nothing. I have more respect for the Travelers than I do some people. Spent time in Ireland getting to know the customs, the history, and a good friend of our family is a counselor for them.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

People can be so stupid sometimes...... Taking pictures?? Seriously?? Imagine if that was a person being drowned in there - everyone would be all over helping and completely worried about it. No one else seems to understand that we are all animals..


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Wow that's really sad to hear the horse didn't survive. The rest that ensued is completely ridiculous.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Bystander effect, if there are lots of people around everyone feels like 'someone else will step up'. That and the fact that the general public has NO idea how to help in a situation like that, and would likely cause more harm than good (get people hurt, another horse hurt, they certainly wouldn't have BENEFITED the situation). I don't blame the crowds for standing around, no, maybe pictures weren't the most 'proper' thing to do but 'stupid' isn't exactly the word I would use.

It is sad, a very very tragic accident.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse drowning.*

what part of england did this happen and if at sea what part of coast line.
before you go in to the sea a lot of planning must be made and check out were you are going.
as wet sand and deep ponds are a hazard and can highlight hazards.
its best pratice to check it out and stop sad things happening.
its a shame a horse had to lose its life.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is heart breaking poor animal.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

michaelvanessa said:


> what part of england did this happen and if at sea what part of coast line.
> before you go in to the sea a lot of planning must be made and check out were you are going.
> as wet sand and deep ponds are a hazard and can highlight hazards.
> its best pratice to check it out and stop sad things happening.
> its a shame a horse had to lose its life.


it was on the east coast (Bridlington ) it just a shame ,I was speaking to the man today and he is still gutted over it,but like he said ,at least he is still with his family,a couple of times he thought he was gone as well


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You just witnessed the sheep mentalily. In times of disaster people often shut down. I experienced this in a nursing home fire. It was a small fire that quickly could have turned into a big one. 4 patients were in the room. I had run from another wing to find most of the staff standing there like sheep, not knowing what to do despite all the training. I literally grabbed three gals and told them what to do. Once they had some direction their training kicked in and we got the patients out. The fire dept arrived about then and extinguished the fire. I have often wondered why some of us can react and do when others shut down and feel helpless.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*people frozen.*

i would not liken people to sheep thay have a higher inteligence when domesticated as pets.
it the old thing no one wants to take lead responsabilaty and the preasures with it.
but thay want to take the money for it.
like you have said thay would just stand there and let the place burn down around them than make a disition.
thay inturn look for an alpha lets say as we know horses a stallion mare or gilding to lead the heard.
the main word is responsabilaty.
as long as your running the show thay will take a back seat.
also help fight the fire with fire extinwishers only if its safe and there is a need to do so if a resedent becomes traped and there is a way of helping and not endangering your self.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Horse dies after being raced along Bridlington north beach - Local - Bridlington Free Press


----------

